# Multi-Boot BSDs



## HollowKnight (Apr 17, 2018)

How can I set multi-boot different BSDs, here is my GPT disk partitions:
ada0p1    Windows Recovery
ada0p2    EFI
ada0p3    Microsoft Reserved
ada0p4    Windows 10 Professional
ada0p5    Linux Boot ext2
ada0p6    Linux LVM Distro 1
ada0p7    Linux LVM Distro 2
ada0p8    FreeBSD ZFS zroot
ada0p9    TrueOS ZFS tank
ada0p10  BSD swap
The problems is boot1.efi loaded from rEFInd Boot Manager always detects first zpool and allows boot only FreeBSD partition.
I want to have a flexible choice at boot time between  ada0p8 zpool zroot and ada0p9 zpool tank.
Thank you


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2018)

You need to install sysutils/grub2-efi.

I got something similar working last year and had it working on both UEFI and non-UEFI systems, but seem to be unable to recreate it now.

This Thread 60009 might help.


----------

